# 2012 National Specialty location?



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Did the location for next year's show get announced?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

San Diego.. but the tuesday after labor day monday.. so an entire month later.
not sure i like that.. very strange


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

In September?


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

And, sounds like it will be during the week again?


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The official program dates are May 28 through June 1. The White Excitement Party will be held on Monday, May 28 (Memorial Day), Rally and Obedience on Tuesday, May 29th, Sweeps on Wednesday, May 30th and Conformation on Thursday, May 31st. The banquet will be Thursday night. The show site is the Marriott San Diego Mission Valley. Mission Valley Hotels | Marriott San Diego Hotel in Mission Valley CA


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks Mary - I always get Memorial Day confused with Labor day.. probably because i never take them off.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thank you Mary!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:

Already planning my trip to go to my first Specialty!!!:chili::chili:

What is perfect, is that it is not during state testing and I can ask for the dates off this August to make sure I get them.

So happy!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

joyomom said:


> Thank you Mary!!!!!:aktion033::aktion033:
> 
> Already planning my trip to go to my first Specialty!!!:chili::chili:
> 
> ...


 :chili: :chili: :chili:
YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So wait. Events start on Memorial Day and run all midweek days rather than weekend. Boy that's a hard one with work.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> So wait. Events start on Memorial Day and run all midweek days rather than weekend. Boy that's a hard one with work.


UGH and school too. Marina is going to have to miss a minimum of 4 days if we get there on Monday. The only 'good' thing is that it is right at the end of the school year so hopefully not as big of a deal. She is going to be in junior high this next year - let's hope they are a bit lenient, since she will be missing school for Eukanuba and Westminster again.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

i think attendance will be down. I wonder why they went with these dates. seems so weird.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

There are a lot of factors and variables that come into play when choosing a site for Nationals. We try to get the best rate and for some hotels that is during the week and others it's over the weekend. They've been having it in the late spring because one year when it was held in FL during the month of August or September, there was a hurricane so they try and have it earlier in the year now. Each specialty is rotated from East, Midwest to West and then back to the East and is bid on by an AMA member. It is up to them to find the best rate, the best ammenities, as close to an airport as possible, etc. etc. Sometimes it meshes, other times not so much! LOL I think the hotel this year was very accomodating and the rate was good but it was further from the airport than most people would have liked and the hotel didn't have an airport shuttle. We looked at 4 or 5 hotels before deciding on the one we did because it had more pros than cons. Hope this helps.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH Denise, I can't imagine how stressful it is to choose the hotel - knowing you can't please everyone.! You did an amazing job and I love, loved the hotel and really didn't mind that is was way out where it was. The lawn areas were amazing and walking the dogs around was very easy.
Thank You Thank YOU! I sent you a message on FB as well.
Jennifer


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

You're so welcome Jennifer! I just saw your note on FB. I hope this kind of explains how we arrive at the host city, dates and hotel. There is a lot that goes into it putting it on. I had NO idea until I started down this road. LOL


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Denise is right, there are just so many variables that play into site selection and timing. January-March are difficult travel months for those who live in snow country, April can be very cool in some locations and there's Easter and Passover to consider, May has Mother's Day, Memorial Day and the start of popular weekend weddings, June has Father's Day and even more weddings, July and August are too hot in many locations, September-October are difficult travel months for those who live in hurricane areas, November is starting to get cool and Thanksgiving needs to be considered, December is too busy a time for most as they are preparing for the Christmas and Hannukah holidays. Those who work in the school system or have school aged children generally prefer the summer but many who work and have families may already have summer vacation obligations with family and cannot use additional vacation time to go to a dog show. People traveling locally often prefer a weekend schedule thus using less vacation time from work while those traveling a distance might prefer a weekday schedule so that their weekends before and after can be spent packing and maybe doing some sightseeing. Other considerations are high season/low season hotel rates depending on the show location; ground transport costs depending on proximity of hotel to show site; willingness of hotel to welcome 150+ barking dogs, size and availability of ballroom, banquet rooms, conference rooms, vendor space, etc. Denise and Jim chose a fabulous site for this year's specialty and managed to keep the room rate at an affordable level. We rented a car, split the cost 3 ways, did not have to deal with costly ground transport, and could go exploring and out to dinner whenever we wanted. It's virtually impossible to put all the pieces of the puzzle together, keep the room cost at an affordable level and select a date that works best for everyone.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

UGH those dates are awful for me. I may not be able to go. :crying:

The worst possible days for me is anything during school with no weekends to bookend it. And during summer I am only allowed one personal day.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

MaryH said:


> Denise is right, there are just so many variables that play into site selection and timing. January-March are difficult travel months for those who live in snow country, April can be very cool in some locations and there's Easter and Passover to consider, May has Mother's Day, Memorial Day and the start of popular weekend weddings, June has Father's Day and even more weddings, July and August are too hot in many locations, September-October are difficult travel months for those who live in hurricane areas, November is starting to get cool and Thanksgiving needs to be considered, December is too busy a time for most as they are preparing for the Christmas and Hannukah holidays. Those who work in the school system or have school aged children generally prefer the summer but many who work and have families may already have summer vacation obligations with family and cannot use additional vacation time to go to a dog show. People traveling locally often prefer a weekend schedule thus using less vacation time from work while those traveling a distance might prefer a weekday schedule so that their weekends before and after can be spent packing and maybe doing some sightseeing. Other considerations are high season/low season hotel rates depending on the show location; ground transport costs depending on proximity of hotel to show site; willingness of hotel to welcome 150+ barking dogs, size and availability of ballroom, banquet rooms, conference rooms, vendor space, etc. Denise and Jim chose a fabulous site for this year's specialty and managed to keep the room rate at an affordable level. We rented a car, split the cost 3 ways, did not have to deal with costly ground transport, and could go exploring and out to dinner whenever we wanted. It's virtually impossible to put all the pieces of the puzzle together, keep the room cost at an affordable level and select a date that works best for everyone.


Well said Mary, there are a lot of variables. Now, it's been decided that for the 50th Anniversary of the AMA, to open it up to the entire U.S. so everyone put your thinking caps on! Where do you think a Specialty should be held? And why?


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

CloudClan said:


> UGH those dates are awful for me. I may not be able to go. :crying:
> 
> The worst possible days for me is anything during school with no weekends to bookend it. And during summer I am only allowed one personal day.


Oh Carina, I hope something can be worked out! Is that the end of the school year before summer session or has the summer session already been started?


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

MaryH said:


> The official program dates are May 28 through June 1. The White Excitement Party will be held on Monday, May 28 (Memorial Day), Rally and Obedience on Tuesday, May 29th, Sweeps on Wednesday, May 30th and Conformation on Thursday, May 31st. The banquet will be Thursday night. The show site is the Marriott San Diego Mission Valley. Mission Valley Hotels | Marriott San Diego Hotel in Mission Valley CA


PHEW! Glad I am graduating and will be out of school by then.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

maltmomma said:


> Oh Carina, I hope something can be worked out! Is that the end of the school year before summer session or has the summer session already been started?


It is the first week of summer session. If it was the week before I would have been off. But of course, for most teachers and students (like Marina) the week before would be just as bad and would force an entire week off from work or school.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

MaryH said:


> Denise is right, there are just so many variables that play into site selection and timing. January-March are difficult travel months for those who live in snow country, April can be very cool in some locations and there's Easter and Passover to consider, May has Mother's Day, Memorial Day and the start of popular weekend weddings, June has Father's Day and even more weddings, July and August are too hot in many locations, September-October are difficult travel months for those who live in hurricane areas, November is starting to get cool and Thanksgiving needs to be considered, December is too busy a time for most as they are preparing for the Christmas and Hannukah holidays. Those who work in the school system or have school aged children generally prefer the summer but many who work and have families may already have summer vacation obligations with family and cannot use additional vacation time to go to a dog show. People traveling locally often prefer a weekend schedule thus using less vacation time from work while those traveling a distance might prefer a weekday schedule so that their weekends before and after can be spent packing and maybe doing some sightseeing. Other considerations are high season/low season hotel rates depending on the show location; ground transport costs depending on proximity of hotel to show site; willingness of hotel to welcome 150+ barking dogs, size and availability of ballroom, banquet rooms, conference rooms, vendor space, etc. Denise and Jim chose a fabulous site for this year's specialty and managed to keep the room rate at an affordable level. We rented a car, split the cost 3 ways, did not have to deal with costly ground transport, and could go exploring and out to dinner whenever we wanted. It's virtually impossible to put all the pieces of the puzzle together, keep the room cost at an affordable level and select a date that works best for everyone.


Was just thinking Mary -- sounds like the same reasoning my DH gives me when I suggest we take vacation. Never a good time. :angry:

I can only imagine how hard it is to try to coordinate all the pieces of the puzzle for the Specialty. So many issues to consider and no way everyone will be happy. Kudos to all who take this on. 
For next year - in most places outside the south, school is still in session and even some colleges so it's a tough one in addition to flying on a holiday weekend and taking weekday time off for the show. But I'm sure the finances of it are a big factor in the decision to hold it then. 
I'm so glad you guys got a good hotel this year after last year's nightmare. That was huge!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maltmomma said:


> Well said Mary, there are a lot of variables. Now, it's been decided that for the 50th Anniversary of the AMA, to open it up to the entire U.S. so everyone put your thinking caps on! Where do you think a Specialty should be held? And why?


Denise - when is the 50th Anniversary? And what part of the annual country region rotation does it fall under? I'm praying it's the East -- of course would love NYC area (they do take on Westminster) but I know NYC is expensive. But also Baltimore, DC, Boston, Philly. All have major airports and lots of flights so more likely to have better flight rates.


----------



## maltmomma (Nov 21, 2004)

Susan, the 50th will be in 2015 and would normally fall under the West Region but they are opening it up to the whole U.S. So, any AMA member can bid on it and if you're not an AMA member, consider joining! NYC would be a lot of fun, expensive but fun. They had it in Parsippany, NJ in 2007. I'd love to see it in SC (never been there) or Boston (never been there either! LOL). They are also looking into offering Agility at Nationals, possibly starting next year. We would have to add on another day to make it all fit!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

CloudClan said:


> UGH those dates are awful for me. I may not be able to go. :crying:
> 
> The worst possible days for me is anything during school with no weekends to bookend it. And during summer I am only allowed one personal day.



Oh no Carina!!!! :crying 2: Now I feel sad as I was so looking forward to meeting you in person!! As we are in the same business of school I totally understand. This is why I couldn't come to Texas, it was our state testing window.

This west coast speciality will probably be the only one I can attend for awhile and I am hoping I can get the time off. My daughter and I were going to make a mini vacation out of it as she has best friends in San Diego.

Denise and Mary ~ I so appreciate all the hard work and effort all the AMA people put into this event each year! Even though I have never attended I love hearing the stories and seeing all the pictures. 
I am looking forward to 2012 in California :wub:

How about San Francisco for 2015 - it's the city with the Golden Bridge and it is your 50th golden anniversary. :thumbsup:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

That would be awesome to have agility be a part of nationals! What would you need to do to qualify to participate at nationals in agility? Do you have to do a certain number of shows first, or what?

I'm going to talk with DH about San Diego. I swear, I'm coming without him if that is what I have to do ;-) He has been traveling overseas quite a bit (leaving again for 9 days tomorrow), so I'm hoping we have lots of good mileage that we can use on air travel and hotels. San Diego would be a good family vacation destination, too...


----------

